# Sperm Tests - Scotland



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Good morning,

Can anyone please advise where my partner could have sperm analysis / DNA frag / Comet tests done in Scotland please? We will be doing IVF abroad however, we are keen to get up-to-date sperm test results ASAP, prior to embarking on our treatment. It seems that clinics here won't do this unless you are a patient with them. 

Thank you.


----------



## ED777 (Mar 7, 2020)

Nicnik said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Can anyone please advise where my partner could have sperm analysis / DNA frag / Comet tests done in Scotland please? We will be doing IVF abroad however, we are keen to get up-to-date sperm test results ASAP, prior to embarking on our treatment. It seems that clinics here won't do this unless you are a patient with them.
> 
> Thank you.


You can get DNA Fragmentation done at The Albany St Clinic in Edinburgh through Examen Labs. x


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

ED777 said:


> You can get DNA Fragmentation done at The Albany St Clinic in Edinburgh through Examen Labs. x


Sorry, just saw this now......thanks for your reply. xx


----------

